# Engine by detailing essentials



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Engine bay detailing essentials*

I am looking to detail my friends engine bay soon and wondered what products to use i already have megs super degreaser, detailing brushes, pressure washer and tinfoil for the electrical components i am going to buy some 303 aerospace protectant anything else i need and tips would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

My kit for engines is, brushes, apc, super degreaser and ag vinyl and rubber. Ag dressig looks great and lasts ages!


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks apc has just been added to my ever growing list lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

apc and degreaser are all i usually need and a brush to agitate


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I use ag vinyl and rubber, for the money you cant go wrong, 303 is something I also use but cost about 3x more


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Bilt Hamber Surfex or Autoglym Engine Cleaner
Meguiars APC
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

why do u need apc and super degreaser for an engine detail? I would have guessed that megs super degreaser would do everything an apc would do. I've not used it yet though so would like to know.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Protection of Electrical Components*

You need to cover various parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays (water deterrent, formula 40(WD-40)) or water. 
•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band

1.	This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marquee specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense

2.	Tin foil is a better alternative to using cling-film for the alternator, alarm housing etc as it is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.

3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I've never covered anything with foil, or cling film. I just lift the bonnet, spray with AG engine cleaner or surfex, wait 5 mins, blast everything with the pw, spray with AG V&RC when still wet and close the bonnet. It takes about 15 mins including the 5 mins dwell time. I do this about once a month and engine bay looks just like when it was first delivered and its never caused any problems.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I've never covered anything with foil, or cling film. I just lift the bonnet, spray with AG engine cleaner or surfex, wait 5 mins, blast everything with the pw, spray with AG V&RC when still wet and close the bonnet. It takes about 15 mins including the 5 mins dwell time. I do this about once a month and engine bay looks just like when it was first delivered and its never caused any problems.


very suprised you've not caused electrical problems (yet) tbh..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> why do u need apc and super degreaser for an engine detail? I would have guessed that megs super degreaser would do everything an apc would do. I've not used it yet though so would like to know.


a degreaser is usual better at cutting through heavy grease/oil than apc, I've got both megs sd and apc and usual go for the sd for very dirty engine bays, and save my apc for other jobs


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Im well aware what damage water can do to electrical components im a roadside patrol lol. Thanks anyway.


----------

